# Great read, visual and clear breakdown.



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Great pictures. I would love to see the same analysis with a dog that has proper structure.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

You can....in her book ?


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Loving this book and only wished it had been published before I bought my guy.


----------

